# Anything biting at Fort Pickens



## southernducknut (Feb 11, 2014)

Hello all, We are coming down for a few days starting the first. I was trying to find out if anything was biting at Fort Pickens pier or off the beach. 

Thanks


----------



## deronlee (Apr 11, 2011)

Was out this past Saturday at Ft Pickens and caught a number of undersized red snapper, a few whiting and one small flounder, bite was steady with the incoming tide, once the current slowed so did the fishing. Was using a Carolina rig with frozen shrimp and matrix chartreuse shads


----------

